# mystère et boule de gomme



## françois_ivoire

Pourquoi dit-on "mystère et boule de gomme"?

D'où vient cette phrase?



François Leblanc


----------



## Anook

Ca veut dire "c'est très mystérieux"... Et c'est une expression enfantine, je la disais moi-même quand j'étais gamine. Dans le dico des expressions (le Robert), il est spécifié que "boule de gomme" est probablement emprunté au crypto-langage enfantin. Qui date, car ils citent une phrase de Michel Leiris qui l'utilise.


----------



## Sev

Et dans le Robert, ils ne disent pas quelle est son origine ? J'aimerais bien savoir aussi


----------



## Cath.S.

Même Eurêka n'en sait rien...
Le mystère s'épaissit et la gomme dont est constituée la boule se révèle résistante.


----------



## nopnop77

C'est incroyable, le comble de cette expression c'est quelle soit mystèrieuse. Je ne trouve pas le rapport entre mystère et boule de gomme :S lol


----------



## nasus

Hello,

Could someone give a translation? This expression crops up regularly and I haven't yet found an equivalent in English

Many thanks


----------



## nasus

Hiya again,
Just a thought, but could I use "the plot thickens"...


----------



## FAC13

There is no equivalent in English - that is the problem.


----------



## FAC13

nasus said:


> Just a thought, but could I use "the plot thickens"...



Yes indeed you could, but that isn't a childish nonsense expression of course.


----------



## Austin Pal

_"Mystère et boule de gomme" _est une expression rendue populaire en grande partie par le roman de Gaston Leroux_ "Le mystère de la chambre jaune"_ où le détective _Rouletabille_ l'emploie constamment. Le roman date de 1907 et il se pourrait que Gaston Leroux l'ait inventée...


----------



## novaguy1968

While in France last week, I was watching _Two and a Half Men_ (_Mon Oncle Charlie_). The audio was in English and the subtitles were in French. This particular episode dealt with Charlie and Allan fixing the satellite dish, but Charlie couldn't remember where/when he had ever bought a ladder. At some point he finally said, "That's a puzzler." The French subtitles used "Mystère et boule de gomme" as a translation; it seemed appropriate.


----------



## estragonz

While not a literal translation, the expression "_for me to know and you to find out"_ preserves the idea of the unknown as well as the juvenile tenor of this phrase.


----------



## GEmatt

Est-ce courante comme expression ?

Je la cherchais comme traduction pour _how long is a piece of string_ (dans ce fil), mais j'aurais aimé une indication par rapport à sa fréquence, si possible.

Pas que je l'utilise et personne ne me comprenne .
Merci,
GEmatt


----------



## whatchama

voici l'explication fournie par le site expressio 
http://www.expressio.fr/expressions/mystere-et-boule-de-gomme.php


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Curiouser and curiouser ... cried Alice ...


----------



## xiancee

allezallez said:


> Sorry but do you mean "the Plot thickens" as someone mentioned above or did I miss something?
> Anyway a clot is more than thick, it's not a even a liquid.



It is just an absurd proposition that I read somewhere...Remember "boules de gommes " is absurd too!


----------



## allezallez

Also, _Mystère et boules de gomme_ was sort of a leitmotif in the "French in Action" learn-French video series from the 80's.


----------



## Cessapollonya

Peut-être une réponse à ce grand mystère, en tout cas une traduction plausible (Le Petit Robert & Collins) :

Who knows?


----------



## xtrasystole

Cessapollonya said:


> Peut-être une réponse à ce grand mystère, en tout cas une traduction plausible (Le Petit Robert & Collins) :
> 
> Who knows?


Oui, cette traduction figurait dans le fil de discussion proposé par whatchama le 15 janvier dernier, provenant sans doute du Robert & Collins. 

À part ça, je n'ai rien trouvé non plus dans le _Dictionnaire Historique de la Langue Française_ Robert, Paris, 1998, sauf que le terme _'boule de gomme'_ est apparu en 1835.


----------



## la grive solitaire

_A riddle wrapped in a mystery inside an enigma..._


----------



## allezallez

la grive solitaire said:


> _A riddle wrapped in a mystery inside an enigma..._



...What a true interpretation; since it captures the absurdity of the original french phrase in all of its gibberish quality.  I vote thumbs up.


----------



## whatchama

autre hypothèse sur l'origine : pourrait être une construction humoristique sur "Les 500 millions de la Begum" de Jules Verne. (Les inquiétudes de Jules Verne sur le danger de la science et de la technique mises entre de mauvaises mains). Je n'ai malheureusement pas le temps pour l'instant de faire des recherches plus approfondies. A plus, peut-être !


----------



## whatchama

bonjour,

Le mystère fut le genre dramatique le plus élaboré du Moyen Âge. (Le mot mystère – qu'on écrivait primitivement mistère – vient du mot latin ministerium, signifiant « la fonction, le métier », d'où « la représentation matérielle » : donner la représentation d'un mistère de la Passion de Jésus, c'était, au sens propre, matérialiser cette Passion, la faire revivre « matériellement » ; le mot fut plus tard confondu avec celui de mystère – du latin mysterium, emprunté au grec mustêrion, de mustês, « l'initié » – à cause du caractère religieux des mistères dramatiques.

La dernière grande Passion est celle du Tourangeau Jean Michel (1486) ; démesurément longue (elle compte près de 34 000 vers), elle s'étalait sur dix journées. Reprenant la Passion d'Arnoul Gréban, Jean Michel introduit de nombreux éléments profanes et multiplie les épisodes réalistes et truculents, avec des scènes de bouffonnerie pure décrivant la vie mondaine de Madeleine et les amours de Judas. Certes, la justesse de ton de certains dialogues et des sentiments exposés est celle d'un écrivain. Mais avec lui, le mystère de la Passion commence à se pervertir, ou tout au moins à se transformer, et beaucoup de passages annoncent les farces des bateleurs.
Les caractéristiques perceptibles dans le texte de Jean Michel s'aggravèrent par la suite : *les farces des bergers devenaient scatologiques, les diableries tournaient de plus en plus à l'obscénité pure*, la pécheresse Marie-Madeleine interpellait les spectateurs de façon suggestive, etc. Aussi, le 17 novembre 1548, le Parlement de Paris finit-il par interdire la représentation des mystères ; toutefois, *la confrérie parisienne de la Passion, installée dans l'hôtel de Bourgogne*, ne vit ses privilèges supprimés qu'en 1676.

Déformation au fil du temps pour parler des *mystères* que l'on jouait à *l'hôtel de Bourgogne* ?


----------



## franc 91

It's just an expression that means it's impossible to know or to say, which has pleasing nonsensical rythm to it that children enjoy. Not only is it a mystery but there's a ball of gum added in to make it even more mysterious and illogical. Once you've said that, no other possible explanation can be offered.
If pigs could fly.


----------



## xtrasystole

franc 91 said:


> a ball of gum


_'A ball of gum'_, c'est plutôt une _'boule de chewing-gum'_, non ?

What do you call _'une boule de gomme'_ in English? A _'soft pastille'_ maybe?


----------



## franc 91

Oui effectivement - a ball of chewing gum - mais il y a la question de rythme qui cloche et encore est-ce qu'il s'agit du chewing-gum? Mystère et.....


----------



## xtrasystole

Non, il ne peut pas s'agir de chewing-gum. Comme on a dit plus haut, le terme _'boule de gomme'_ est apparu en France en 1835. 

Donc, première question : comment se dit _'une boule de gomme'_ en Anglais ?  (Photo de boules de gomme).


----------



## franc 91

Je transpose l'expression en anglais et je ne cherche pas plus loin, c'est tout.


----------



## xtrasystole

Finalement, en Anglais _'boules de gomme'_ se dit _'*gum drops*'_


----------



## franc 91

Oui bien sûr, mais j'essaie toujours de garder le plus possible l'idée et le rythme de l'original. Je fais souvent des traductions de comptines, de chansons d'enfants et de livres pour enfants. Le mystère et le non-sens y tient une place importante.


----------



## allezallez

xtrasystole said:


> Finalement, en Anglais _'boules de gomme'_ se dit _'*gum drops*'_



...to be clear, in AE a gum-drop is different than a (bubble-gum) "*gumball*."  I believe that in this thread's context, boule de gomme refers to a "gumball" of bubble-gum.  A gum-drop is something you eat (swallow).  A gumball is something you chew, but are not advised to swallow.


----------



## la grive solitaire

...and I've always thought of it as gumdrop   perhaps because of the  AE expression: _Oh goody, goody gumdrop!_


----------



## xtrasystole

allezallez said:


> I believe that in this thread's context, boule de gomme refers to a "gumball" of bubble-gum


Non, non, c'est le contraire !! 

Les _'boules de gomme'_ (qu'on avale) existaient en France au début du 19ème siècle, c'est-à-dire bien avant que les boules de chewing-gum (qu'on n'avale pas) n'apparaissent. D'ailleurs, le terme _'boule de gomme'_ date de 1835. 

Je crois qu'aucun Français n'emploierait le mot _'boule de gomme'_ pour faire référence à une boule de chewing-gum.


----------



## allezallez

xtrasystole said:


> Non, non, c'est le contraire !!
> 
> Les _'boules de gomme'_ (qu'on avale) existaient en France au début du 19ème siècle, c'est-à-dire bien avant que les boules de chewing-gum (qu'on n'avale pas) n'apparaissent. D'ailleurs, le terme _'boule de gomme'_ date de 1835.
> 
> Je crois qu'aucun Français n'emploierait le mot _'boule de gomme'_ pour faire référence à une boule de chewing-gum.



...I agree with what you said about a gum-drop being a "boule de gomme", and appreciate your distinction of a "boule de chewing-gum" but I was thinking a gumball was also a boule de gomme because of the likes of a Google search that showed gumballs for "boule de gomme" as well as this page:
http://dictionary.reverso.net/french-english/boule de gomme
...as well as a distant memory of the younger sister in "French in Action" demanding les boules de gomme and receiving what looked like gumballs (if I remember correctly).

Any other natives care to tell if a boule de gomme can be a gumball?   Merci!


----------



## friendly.toast

I always think of it as something akin to "mind your own beeswax." It's a nonsensical phrase used by kids (and some adults ) and  conveys the fact that the speaker isn't giving away the information. Although, in this case, it implies that the speaker does, indeed, know the answer. I cannot speak to whether this is the case with mystère et boule de gomme.


----------



## khawkey

I think that "curiouser and curiouser" is a very plausible attempt at finding a similar expression...Bravo!


----------



## Nicomon

"Curiouser and curiouser" is good and would work in many contexts where the French expression is used,  but it wouldn't work in this one from the Wikipédia article : 





> «_Comment il a fait pour grimper ces échelons, *mystère et boule de gomme* ! ajouta Mrs Sixsmith en souriant_


  There,  _that's a puzzler _(post 12) would be closer in my opinion.   Or may be: _ go figure! _ although this would normally be  _Allez donc comprendre!   

_*Larousse*  suggests : _ I haven't got a clue  _or _Search me!
_
And I kind of like this one mentioned earlier in this thread (post 25) which is also found on the Expressio website : _A riddle wrapped in a mystery inside an enigma ..._


----------



## franc 91

There is this equivalent taken from Winnie the Pooh, the original text written by A.A. Milne, which has now become part of collective wisdom - 

Why does a chicken? I don't know why
Ask me a riddle and I'll reply
Cottleston, Cottleston, Cottleston Pie.

otherwise in a more grown-up and adult manner, we would say - I don't have the slightest idea of why that is - Why or how that is, is a complete mystery to me - I have no idea why, but that's the way it is - God/Goodness knows (why), I haven't a clue - and thereby hangs a mystery - etc

By the way that last quote is I believe from Churchill talking about Soviet Russia.


----------

